# Matching Speaker to Audio Output



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

'Home Theater' seemed the closest forum to my question. I'm helping my daughter work on a display device for her museum. She has a 'logic box' that contains an SD card where she can record audio clips to be played when visitors press a button. The box has an output of 10w/channel. I'm trying to find speakers that will fit the display case and the closest to what she wants and are easy to source are 7.5w (they are external speakers for 2-way radio). Is audio output rated as a maximum level; i.e. sound volume? If so, then the speakers may work since the volume will be set fairly low (the box can apparently go "quite loud") and it will be only voice.


Thanks as always lads.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

yes you can put smaller speaker than 10w since it will play at low volume. Impedance of speakers is also important, check if your box accept 4 or 8 ohm speakers (you can put 8 ohms speakers on a 4 ohm box but not the inverse)


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

carmusic said:


> yes you can put smaller speaker than 10w since it will play at low volume. Impedance of speakers is also important, check if your box accept 4 or 8 ohm speakers (you can put 8 ohms speakers on a 4 ohm box but not the inverse)



Thanks for that! Impedance matching is no issue. I actually built some speaker systems back in the day (you know, back when they were also pieces of furniture) and early this morning I did some online reading that brought back some old memories of applying Ohms law, amplifier rating methods and all that good stuff. Thanks again.


----------

